# Cosmetology / makeup artist / can you be one without the other?



## glamadelic (Nov 14, 2010)

Sooo I've been in Cosmetology school for about 3 months now. I'm going to a really reputable school (Kenneth Shuler School of Cosmetology) in South Carolina and the tuition is well.. up there, so it required a loan + grants I have reached the 300 hour mark, and have realized that I'm not really into cutting hair and doing nails... I really just love makeup.. that is where my passion lies. I've kind of got to the point where its not enjoyable for me anymore. I'm just wondering if its a waste of my money to continue going, if I'm not gonna love being in a salon cutting hair. I'd much rather be a freelance makeup artist or work at a makeup counter like MAC.

Anyway... I found a Makeup Artistry school nearby (Global Beauty) and was thinking of going that route instead. It however, does not accept financial aid, so I would have to get a job and save up first before going there, while start working on my freelancing makeup portfolio,. My dilemma is wondering whether having my Cosmetology license will make a different or not. I feel like continuing school might just be a waste of time and money.. If I quit, my plan is to work + save up so I can go take the Professional Makeup Artist Certification class all the while building my portfolio. 

I'm just looking for opinions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 15, 2010)

*Does your school offer an Esthetics course? They are usually about 600 hours and cover skin care and makeup. If all you want to do is makeup then an estheticians license is really all you need. *

*Since most schools accept walk in clients, you can practice your makeup skills and start building your portfolio too. Of course you could still save up and go to the makeup school for continuing education, but an estheticians license and talent will get you a job at a makeup counter. HIH and good luck to you.*


----------



## glamadelic (Nov 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, it doesnt offer Esthetics. I'm kind of wary of taking it though, because I really dont want to do the waxing that it will involve... hahaha. I know that without a Cosmetology license, I can't work in a Salon and do makeup, but... as a freelance makeup artist, could I have my own boutique and do makeup, as well as sell my own makeup? Or would I need an Esthetics/Cosmo license to do that?

But its like.. as soon as I get to school, I don't feel like I belong there. I just don't enjoy doing most of the stuff. I know it would probably be more beneficial for me to stay.... but I just don't think my heart is in it. And that's what our instructor tells us every day.. "If you don't have a passion for it, you will be miserable..."

I have experience in graphic design, and I plan on getting a job in that field... while doing freelancing on the side, building my portfolio, and earning money for the makeup artist school. Any tips on building a portfolio?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 16, 2010)

you should look this up on www.modelmayhem.com

in some states you have to be licensed to work on faces, even just makeup.

on building your portfolio i'd say around 15 photographs of different people with different skintones and different types of looks.

ultimately talent will get you the farthest, so you may not need an extra makeup school. 

Working at MAC unfortunately is not mainly about artistry, its about sales.


----------



## BeautyByBlake (Mar 28, 2011)

Stick with school! Either find a school that offers Esthetics or finish and get your cosmetology license! In most states you are required by LAW to have a license to work (freelance) for any kind of compensation. A makeup school certificate will not be good enough. Trust me! Get your cosmo license. You may eventually start to like hair and think of it as a positive.... you learn hair which means more you can offer to your clients which means more $$. Choose wisely!! Get your license!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2011)

I have to agree plus there are benefits of having a license that you don't get from a makeup school or freelancing including being able to buy products at wholesalers. Having that license and keeping it renewed as needed is worth the trouble of going to school. Plus look at it this way, you already paid for your education with grants and LOANS. Most schools will NOT give a refund so you're going to be on the hook for that money when it comes time to repay that loan.
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyByBlake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stick with school! Either find a school that offers Esthetics or finish and get your cosmetology license! In most states you are required by LAW to have a license to work (freelance) for any kind of compensation. A makeup school certificate will not be good enough. Trust me! Get your cosmo license. You may eventually start to like hair and think of it as a positive.... you learn hair which means more you can offer to your clients which means more $$. Choose wisely!! Get your license!


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Mar 29, 2011)

You don't _need_ a cosmetologist/esthetician license to be a makeup artist. It actually isn't required by law in most places if you are a free lance artist. However, to work in a salon or spa or any type of establishment as an artist, they will require you to be licensed.

When I was in high school, I was fortunate enough to get into a cosmetology program offered by the school district and that saved twenty thousand dollars that some schools charge. I *hated* cosmetology because it does not go in depth into the esthetics portion that I was passionate about. I stuck with it for two long years (because high school programs take forever) and I know if I dropped out, I would completely regret it.

However, if I was paying ten, fifteen or even twenty thousand dollars, I don't know that I would have stuck with it. That is a lot of money and I did not learn anything related to makeup in cosmetology. We learned about facials and skin care and important skin disorder and disease info, but I may have rerouted to the esthetics program, learned all those things, and saved money.

If you can stick with it, you will be glad you got the full cosmetologist license. It will come in handy eventually, you never know when your hair stylist will miss an appointment and you need to perform an emergency up-do. At least get the esthetician license. You really need to know the importance of skin care, disorders, diseased and all the sanitation that goes with working safely in the industry. Both licenses give you credibility and make you look professional. It will be easier to get discounts for hair and makeup products when you pull out that cosmetology license. You can even charge more because you are licensed.

At the very least, you can build a portfolio in school and meet people that you can work with later on in your career. I met a lot of people in school who admired my passion and hard work that called me when I became licensed and began booking me appointments to do makeup for any weddings, proms or red carpet events that came their way.

If you have a license and talent, nothing will stop you from being a successful artist. Good luck!


----------



## daniapple (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know how strict they are in South Carolina, but here in California, you must have at least an esthitician license to touch someones face. Besides that, to work in "the industry" (TV, Film, Fashion, etc...) most studios will also ask if you can do some hair (not necessarily talking cut and color, but at least be able to style) and for that you have to be licensed in Cosmetology. It is a lot of hours and can cost a lot of money, but it's good to be well rounded in this type of industry and at least show that if you had to you could provide those services as well.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Mar 29, 2011)

California also requires I think double the hours for licenses that South Carolina does. It is extremely competitive in California and New York. It's tough getting started there!


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I'm a makeup artist in 2 different salons now and I don't have a license.  I have a couple certifications from Makeup artist schools, but that's it.  I also started going to Cosmo school and HATED IT so I switched to Esthetician and start in May.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 29, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BeautyByBlake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stick with school! Either find a school that offers Esthetics or finish and get your cosmetology license! In most states you are required by LAW to have a license to work (freelance) for any kind of compensation. A makeup school certificate will not be good enough. Trust me! Get your cosmo license. You may eventually start to like hair and think of it as a positive.... you learn hair which means more you can offer to your clients which means more $$. Choose wisely!! Get your license!

I would have to agree with Blake.  See if you can transfer to a school that offers Esthetics or finish and get your cosmetology license.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, it's hard to stay in Cosmo school when you hate it.  I would CRY during school because not only did I hate cutting hair, I wasn't good at it and I'm not used to trying to do something and not being able to get it.  All my classmates were "getting it" and I was like a retard.  Put me behind a computer or doing makeup, I'm great, but cutting hair?  Hell to the no and I would CRINGE going to school everyday and I'm like why am I paying to be tortured and to feel like an idiot?  I tried to "stick it out" and I was like F this, thankfully, we have an Esthetician course.  I go to Empire which is like all over the country so even if my school didn't have it, another Empire in the area would have.  So, thank God for that. 

I remember when we started coloring, I was like YES, this is something I WILL be good at, since I color my own hair, etc.  I thought I would rip right thru the highlights and be a professional, NOPE.  Sucked at that too, however, I learned vital things in haircutting and coloring, and color theory, etc that I can take with me forever.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually this is Untrue . I live and work in Los Angeles CA area as a Pt. As well as freelance MUA &amp; I personally know Many Women In the MuA Industry who work on t.v sets as well As teach MU in Makeup schools &amp; They dont have a Cosmo License. In order to work on movies or big sets you Do however need to be in the MUA Union. 

Having a License helps of course Because having more Credits as well as experience Always Helps but For the most part Knowing ppl &amp; putting yourself out there As well as some MU schooling is a good way to become a MUA !!



> Originally Posted by *daniapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how strict they are in South Carolina, but here in California, you must have at least an esthitician license to touch someones face. Besides that, to work in "the industry" (TV, Film, Fashion, etc...) most studios will also ask if you can do some hair (not necessarily talking cut and color, but at least be able to style) and for that you have to be licensed in Cosmetology. It is a lot of hours and can cost a lot of money, but it's good to be well rounded in this type of industry and at least show that if you had to you could provide those services as well.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

I think you can get a degree in just MUA in some states. I think that it would be a waste of money and your time to learn about hair if that is not what you want. I don't have a degree in makeup but I do go to workshops for makeup and I work as a makeup artist. I personally love bridal makeup


----------



## RachRinseRepeat (Apr 7, 2011)

I say if you're already in Cosmetology school, stay with it unless you hate it. I think just think it's wonderful that you get 3 things in one license; hair, skin, nails. Esthetics is also another route but it does involve a more in depth study of skin. There is also getting taking small day long courses and getting certified to perform a certain service. All in all you have lots of options but I think you should stay with the Cosmetology school.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I think they're only in New England but Elizabeth Grady has a great reputation for make up artists so that might be a place to check out!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2011)

I think in my country both courses contain some hours dedicated to either makeup in cosmetology, or cosmetology in makeup. Simply because you're dealing with skin, and you have to know some basics about it in order to achieve the results you want. Select your course according to what you really want to study, otherwise you won't study in depth your main subject of interest.


----------

